# I need to translate keyboard command keys into Latin



## Dix Ponga 9

Hi there! 

I'm in kind of a project creating a keyboard layout for Latin language. My problem is I don't know how to translate the name of certain special keys. I need someone who speaks Latin to help me with these translations.

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy en una especie de proyecto para crear una plantilla de teclado para el latín. Mi problema es que no sé cómo traducir el nombre de ciertas teclas especiales. Necesito que alguien que sepa latín me ayude con estas traducciones.

Here I lend you the official names in both English and Spanish as well as my try at Latin:
Aquí os dejo los nombres oficiales tanto en inglés como en español así como mi intento en latín:

*English* — *Español* — *Latina*
Insert — Insertar — Insertare
Home — Inicio — Initium
Page Up — Retroceder Página — Retro
Page Down — Avanzar Página — Abante
End — Fin — Finis
Delete — Suprimir — Supprimire
Pause — Pausa — Pausa
Num Lock — Bloqueo Numérico — Impedire Numeros
Caps Lock — Bloqueo de Mayúsculas —Impedire Maiusculas
Scroll Lock — Bloqueo de Desplazamiento — Impedire ???
Print Screen — Imprimir Pantalla — ???

Note: When I underline a part of a word, I try to note that part is the only one being labeled in the keyboard. I.e. in Spanish we say _Retroceder Página_, but the actual key says _RePág_ due to space restrictions.

Nota: Cuando subrayo una parte de una palabra, intento dejar constancia de que esa parte es la única que aparece en el teclado. Por ejemplo, en español decimos _Retroceder Página_, pero en la tecla solo pone _RePág_ debido a limitaciones de espacio.

I lend you here two images, the former being British ISO keyboard and the latter being the Spanish one:
Os dejo aquí dos imágenes, una con el teclado ISO británico y otro con el español:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9c/ISO_keyboard_(105)_QWERTY_UK.svg/750px-ISO_keyboard_(105)_QWERTY_UK.svg.png
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Qwerty_esp.svg



Thank you very much for your help!
¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## wtrmute

Yo mismo usaría:
Insert — Ins[erĕre]
Delete — Del[ēre]
Home — Caput
End — Finis
Page Up — Pag[ina] Præ[via]
Page Down — Pag[ina] Seq[uens]
Pause — Pausa
Num Lock — Num[eri]
Caps Lock — Majus[culæ]
Scroll Lock — N[ōn] Pag[ināre]
Print Screen — Imag[ĭnem] Cap[ĕre]

Aunque no haya traduciones formales de muchos de eses términos, entonces un poco de criatividad se hace necesaria.


----------



## francisgranada

Unas observaciones personales:

Actualmente ni la terminología inglesa corresponde siempre perfectamente a la intención/función original de algunas teclas. Por ejemplo _Print Screen_, en caso de las computadoras modernas, efectivamente no sirve para _imprimir _la imagen, sino más bien para _salvarla _para usos posteriores. Pues el verbo _capere _(que propone wtrmute)  corresponde mejor a la función de esta tecla respecto a los verbos _print _e _imprimir_. Sin embargo, en vez del sustantivo _imago _usaría algo diferente, visto que se trata de la _entera pantalla_ (screen), no de _cualquier imagen_.

Las teclas que contienen la palabra "lock" en la versión inglesa, tienen una función un poco diversa respecto a las demás teclas. A mí no me gusta la solución española (_bloqueo_) porque no se trata de bloquear/impedir algo, sino de cambiar el "default" de algunas funcines. Por ejemplo, en vez de minúsculas aparecen automáticamente mayúsculas, pero apretando la tecla SHIFT, las minúsculas son siempre disponibles. Es decir, la idea de "lock" la mantendría en la terminología latina (si queremos crear algo "profesional" ...).

En suma, la propuesta de wtrmute me gusta, lo que (parcialmente) cambiaría son las teclas _Num Lock, Caps Lock, Scroll Lock _y_ Print Screen._ Y tal vez tengo algunas dudas en cuanto a _Caput, _pero no se me ocurre una solución mejor ...

P.S. En caso de la tecla SHIFT preferiría algo más general (es decir no _Majus, _"traducción" directa del español _Mayús_). A _Caps Lock_, tal vez, podría corresponder _Maj/Min_ (cambio entre mayúsculas y minúsculas)....


----------



## Dix Ponga 9

Tras leer vuestras ideas y tras haber seguido dándole vueltas, he decidido hacer lo siguiente:

Insert — Insertar — Insertāre (Insert.) 
Home — Inicio — Initium 
Page Up — Retroceder Página — Retro 
Page Down — Avanzar Página — Abante 
End — Fin — Finis 
Delete — Suprimir — Supprimĕre (Suppr.) 
Pause — Pausa — Pausa 
Num Lock — Bloqueo Numérico — Commutāre Numeros (Com. Num.) 
Caps Lock — Bloqueo de Mayúsculas — Commutāre Maiuscŭlas 
Scroll Lock — Bloqueo de Desplazamiento — Commutāre Mōvimentum (Com. Mov.) 
Print Screen — Imprimir Pantalla — Capturāre Imāginem (Capt. Imag.) 

Creo que es mejor el verbo "conmutar" para describir la función que hacen estas teclas, aunque desconozco si el significado de la palabra latina es el que se le suele dar en lenguas románicas como la nuestra. Respecto a la captura de pantalla, efectivamente, _Imprimir Pantalla_ y _Print Screen_ se han vuelto anacrónicos, ya que «imprimir» suele significar «pasar a formato papel». Es más lógico usar _Captura de Pantalla_, pero en latín no consigo dar con nada parecido a pantalla, así que la solución de _Capturar Imagen_ me parece satisfactoria. ¿Cómo lo veis?

En cuanto a la tecla Shift, he decidido no traducirla. La inmensísima mayoría de teclados solo ponen su símbolo (la flecha gruesa) e ignoran cualquier texto o traducción. Además, en el lenguaje común, se dice _Shift_ en cualquier idioma, a diferencia del resto de teclas. En buena medida porque _shift_ en inglés tiene un significado cuya relación con la función real de la tecla está traída por los pelos.

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## wtrmute

Bueno, si lo tienes resuelto, entonces está resuelto, pero siento la necesitad de registrar algunas reservas con relación a tres palabras, _insertāre_, _abante_ y _capturāre_.

La primera y la tercera no son latín clásico, sino reformaciones Vulgares desde (respectivamente) el particípio perfecto _insertus/a/um_ del verbo _īnserō, īnserĕre, īnseruī, īnsertum _y el particípio futuro _captūrus/a/um_ del verbo _capĭō, capĕre, cēpī, captum_.

La segunda sí existe, pero el sentido no es lo mismo que en español moderno, sino significa "ante" o algo semejante.  El ejemplo en Lewis & Short lo ilustra: _nē (quis) abante aliam (arcam) ponat_ "Que nadie ponga otra (arca) enfrente [de esta inscripción]".

Creo que el antónimo de _retrō_ como adverbio de movimiento es _ante_ en vez de _abante_: Cicerón escribe en _de fīnibus bonōrum et mălōrum_: _...ut si aut manibus ingrediatur quis aut _*non ante sed retro*_..._ "...como si [un hombre] andara con sus manos, o *hacia atrás en vez de adelante*..."  Los otros realmente deberían ser _īnserĕre_ y _capĕre_, también, o sinónimos (¿_addĕre_ y _tollĕre_, tal vez?).


----------



## francisgranada

Estoy de acuerdo. También _Delere _me parece mejor que _Supprimere_.


----------



## bearded

Hello
For ''imprimir pantalla'' I would suggest _Imprimere paginam.
Capturare imaginem _sounds in my ears as if you went on a hunt and then just took possession of a picture (_imago).
_


----------



## wtrmute

bearded man said:


> Hello
> For ''imprimir pantalla'' I would suggest _Imprimere paginam.
> Capturare imaginem _sounds in my ears as if you went on a hunt and then just took possession of a picture (_imago)._


Yes, but the image isn't really being printed, after all; you're just storing it in the Clipboard, so _print_ doesn't actually describe what's happening any more.

Besides, basically everywhere other than on the key, the term that's used nowadays is _screen cap[ture]_, which _capturāre imagĭnem_ intends to be a direct translation of.  Of course, I've mentioned in a previous post why I'm opposed to _capturāre_.


----------

